# ASC Fee Schedule



## kknapp (Aug 28, 2008)

Does anyone have the fee schedule for Tricare ASC payments?


----------



## kbarron (Aug 28, 2008)

I don't have one but we have a KKnapp in our office. Are you Kim?


----------



## mbort (Aug 28, 2008)

you can access the fee schedule on the Tricare website..here is the link

http://www.triwest.com/corporate/frames.aspx?page=/unauth/content/provider/tricare_reimburstment.asp


----------

